

Raspberry Pi gets a Firefox OS port - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-gets-a-firefox-os-port-20120816/

======
skrebbel
With any windowing system running so slow, how will porting all that to
JavaScript improve matters?

However let's turn that the other way: One of the Pi's cooler features is its
digital I/O's. Will this mean they'll add GPIO support to Firefox OS then? And
maybe to Firefox, too?

"This web site wants to control your hand-soldered peripherals. [Allow] [Don't
allow]" - Cool!

~~~
jlongster
I didn't notice any part of that being "so slow". Sure, the system UI isn't
quite as snappy as it could be, but Mozilla has several months to work on it.
Usually most of the visible performance optimizations happen near then end,
and I bet they'll get it pretty smooth.

~~~
RossM
Indeed, the Android port is actually faster than my phone.

~~~
danudey
The actual Broadcom port of 4.0? I haven't seen anywhere that it's actually
available to acquire (which is too bad, because it would be quite useful for
the project I'm working on).

~~~
RossM
Well, I meant from the video the developer put up - I'd love to get a hold of
it too (would like to try splitting HDMI and putting Android over many).

------
st3fan
Nice. Another nice board to run on is the Panda Board. See
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gec...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gecko/Pandaboard)

It is a popular board at Mozilla to do development and testing on.

~~~
nickbp
I dunno, you can buy 5 $35 raspberry pis for the price of one $200 pandaboard.
$200 approaches the territory of being plausibly enough to build or purchase a
full PC.

~~~
freehunter
I was quite disappointed in my RPi buying experience, living in the US. I'm
still waiting for it to arrive (despite preordering the minute the sites came
back online). They notified me that it was being shipped a couple weeks ago,
told me that shipping would be about 12 weeks. The exchange rate threw me for
a heck of a shock, with my RPi costing about $50 minus shipping.

The RPi might be the soup du jour, but it's an incredibly frustrating device
to get your hands on. At least the Pandaboard can be placed in my hands; for
all I know the RPi might not even exist at all.

~~~
tankbot
Wow, where did you order yours?

I have 2 of them, one each from the 2 places taking preorders on day 1 and I
wasn't first in line or anything. I got both of mine about the middle of June
and they didn't cost any more than expected.

~~~
freehunter
I got mine from RS, preordered the week it went on sale. My cousin ordered his
a month later and got it last month. 12 week shipping to the midwest. Crazy.

~~~
jgeralnik
I orderer from RS in the first week and got it months ago for a total cost of
$41 including shipping to Israel.

~~~
freehunter
The price difference is due to 35GBP = 55USD currently. To quote the email I
received: "Delivery Type Desc Standard Delivery (Despatch expected within 12
week(s))"

~~~
jgeralnik
Right, but the theoretical price of a pi is 35USD, not 35GBP.

------
reustle
That glass skull demo was pretty damn impressive. I don't think my primary
computer 5 years ago could have rendered it that well.

